# FYI: "Surprise Ingredients in Fast Food"



## NutMeg (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought this was interesting.

Surprise Ingredients In Fast Food

It goes over some stuff that you might want to know about if you eat a lot of fast food.


----------



## banjobama (Oct 28, 2008)

That sucks but... really it's not surprising.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 28, 2008)

eww!!! I just had In N Out and Carls Jr the other day and was prepared to start doing the burger again.... ewww! Back to real food. eewwww just wrong, treat us like lab rats why don't you!

That $6 burger was so freaking yummy though.... what's in it? What did I just put in my system? Barfs, whoops too late I guess.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah it doesn't really surprise me. I just thought it might be useful for others to look through.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank-fully I don't eat at any of those places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Only subway about once a month, and I don't eat meat, so the MSG in the subway meat doesn't concern me.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 30, 2008)

So glad I'm a a vegetarian and a coeliac right now! Because I just can't eat in any of these places because there is nothing for me to eat. Makes the decision an easy one!


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I knew that popular fast food places put certain ingredients in foods. I didn't know it was this bad that even Subway which i thought was really healthy turns out to be no so healthy. 

My cousin refuses to eat junk food like mcdonalds or burger king so she resorts to subway often now i'm sure if she finds out about it she wouldn't eat there.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 30, 2008)

I won't say that I never eat food that I haven't cooked, because I do go out for supper with friends every couple weeks. To a nice restaurant. However I pick up some fast food very very rarely, think once every six months. I do believe that moderation is the key. 95% of what I eat was prepared by me from scratch, so I don't feel bad about giving in to my bi-annual McDonald's craving. I do think it's something we all need to be aware of.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw a sign in the Carls Jr window I didn't like... WARNING! Food and beverages here are known to contain ingredients known to cause cancer and problems with pregnant women or the reproductive system. I won't be going there anymore. Even if their $6 dollar burger is particullarly yummy, I think it is bologne to be serving a well priced burger that contains harmful substances. I do still go to In N Out, when that WARNING plaque shows up there, I will buy a bar b que!


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 2, 2008)

huyy this is why i hate eating out fast foood places


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm happy to be such a picky eater. Nothing I get from those places is healthy obviously, but it definitely wasn't listed either.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 2, 2008)

I only eat fastfoood while on vacation, we use to eat out a lot oat restaurants that we KNEW weren't healthy b/c over half the menu was prepared in the deep fryer.  My dad's stopped suggesting that we go out to eat, and so have I. And now that I'm working out i'm not easily available to my friends so I really never get that "hey I'm lazy to cook do you want to meet me for dinner" call anymore...

 We cook at home, I DO go get coffee at the coffee place (locally owned not a part of any chain or anything) near me a couple times a week.  I know if they ever found out something was being added to their  coffee's they would switch brands .  Not that they are super healthy place, but I feel as safe drinking a black coffee there as I do at home. 

Lucky for me we don't really have fast food joints here... well our restuarants are "Greasy Spoons" but I wouldn't call them FAST . ~L~ 

I use to eat at SUBWAY a lot when I was in college but I also ate Dorito's and Coke (full sugar) a LOT so its nto like I can blame them for that period of my life being completely devoid of healthful habits.


----------

